# Autre / Autres que les



## PATRIZ

Se trata de un texto sobre estadísticas de población en Francia. Ya busqué en el diccionario, pero el uso de autres que  me confunde, pues pareciera en este contexto significa "a excepción de ". 

Favor de indicarme si mi versión es correcta.  Merci en avance

"Le solde migratoire, estimé à 97 500 en 2005, est en léger retrait par rapport à 2004. Por tous les catégories de population autres que les travailleurs, les flux d'entrants sur le territoire sont en effet en baisse en 2005". 

Según yo, esto quiere decir que: "El saldo migratorio, estimado en 97 500 para 2005, está ligeramente contraído, con relación a 2004. Para todas las demás categorías de población, a excepción de los trabajadores, los flujos de ingresantes al territorio, están en efecto a la baja en 2005.


----------



## moira

Yo lo traduciría así:

"El saldo migratorio, estimado en 97 500 para 2005, es ligeramente inferior al de 2004. Para todas las categorías de población, a excepción de los trabajadores, los flujos de inmigrantes en el territorio se hallan claramente a la baja en 2005".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Me parece que en esta frase efectivamente _autre que_ significa _a excepción de_.
También podría decir: menos los trabajadores, sin tener en cuenta los trabajadores. Pero su primera traducción es perfecta

Hasta luego, au revoir et bienvenue sur ce forum


----------



## PATRIZ

Muchísimas Gracias Moira, en verdad has sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

_"Le solde migratoire, estimé à 97 500 en 2005, est en léger retrait par rapport à 2004. Po*u*r tou*te*s les catégories de population autres que les travailleurs, les flux d'entrants sur le territoire sont en effet en baisse en 2005"._ 


Oui, tu peux le traduire par _"à l'exception de"._ Donc par "_a/con excepción de"_ en espagnol.

Même si ici ils seraient moins appropriés, ça a le même sens que_ "sauf", "hormis"._


----------



## PATRIZ

Queridos amigos:

Gracias por sus valiosas aportaciones, por su acuciosa y bien lograda interpretación y por su generosa ayuda. Reciban mis atentos saludos


----------



## Esperanza314

Hola!
Tengo dudas sobre la traducción de la frase siguiente: 
"Les cellules souches présentes dans la moelle osseuse peuvent, dans certaines conditions expérimentales, produire des cellules autres que les cellules du sang."
--> Las células troncales presentes en la médula ósea pueden, en ciertas condiciones experimentales, generar células diferentes de las células de sangre. 
¿Cómo os parece? No creo que "diferente" es una buena traducción... ¿alguien tiene algo mejor? 
Gracias por adelante!


----------



## laalili

diferentes o distintas, está bien.
bisoux


----------



## Domtom

-
Otra opción:

autres que = que no sean.


----------



## nomeacuerdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos, estoy atascado con la expresión *autre que* en la siguiente frase: "Le cinéaste trace dans chacun de ses films des trajectoires disparates en parvenant à annuler toute différenciation autre qu´une juxtaposition". 

A ver si alguien me ayuda...


----------



## GURB

Hola y bienvenido al foro
..*.consiguiendo anular cualquier diferenciación que no sea una yustaposición*.


----------



## nomeacuerdo

Mil gracias Gurb!!!!!!!


----------



## bidule33

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas tardes a todos!

tengo un problemillo con la traducción de el "autre que " en la frase siguiente (Estámos en un curso de electricidad y hablamos de detectores de proximidad):

"La face sensible doit se trouver éloignée des masses métalliques autres que celles á détecter"

Se puede decir: la cara sensible debe encontrarse lejos de las masas metálicas que no sea las que se deben detectar?

Gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## fragnol

La cara sensible debe encontrarse lejos de las masas metálicas salvo las que deben detectarse.

Espera más respuestas,

A=

ps. es "pobremill*a*", aunque personalmente no me guste esa palabra....


----------



## bidule33

Gracias

de hecho, yo ya oí "problemillo" en España, sino ¡¡no lo hubiera usado!!


----------



## Vialys

...lejos de las masas metálicas que* no sean* *las* a detectar (las masas metálicas a detectar) o ......que *no sean* *aquéllas* a detectar, o ...que *no sean* las que hay que detectar todavía o  que *no sean* las que están para detectar.

*problemillo* viene de *problema* y me parece que está bien aunque en mi país no se diga!

Suerte!


----------



## rebie

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​ 
comment traduiriez vous "autre que" dans la phrase "la constitution espagnole ne donne pas de pouvoir a Juan Carlos autre que représentation du peuple"
j'aurais traduit par "la constitución española no da a Juan Carlos otros poderes que el de representación del pueblo"
cependant j'ai un doute, comment le diriez-vous?


----------



## Tina.Irun

*



"la constitution espagnole ne donne pas de pouvoir a Juan Carlos autre que la représentation du peuple"

Click to expand...

* 
Yo cambiaría la frase: 
_El único poder que otorga la *C*onstitución *E*spañola al rey Don Juan Carlos/a Juan Carlos I es el de la representación del pueblo._

Se suele decir "otorgar poderes" (conférer des pouvoirs).
Juan Carlos es un nombre común masculino. Debes indicar que se trata del rey. Delante del nombre solo, se pone "Don"

Hoy otro post sobre el mismo tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=939561


----------



## rebie

merci beaucoup


----------



## CanaBamb

Bonjour, je suis actuellement entrain de traduire un site, et lorsqu'on parle de catégories ex: cinéma, musique, autre..
Puis-je tout simplement traduire par "Otro" ou y-a t'il un terme plus approprié? 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lexinauta

Es frecuente, en una enumeración de categorías, que la última sea 'otro/a'.
En algunos casos, también se usa 'misceláneas'.


----------

